# Sleepy - 4 month old Whippet cross - good with kids, cats and dogs



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Sleepy is a sweet little 4 month old Whippet cross. He came into us with his brothers, Cuddle and Cwtch. They were all under weight but are gaining it well. 

























He is a lovely lad who loves playing! He loves the children in his foster home and can also live with cats and dogs.

His house training is coming along well and he is using the puppy pad.

Sleepy has been vaccinated, micro chipped and must be neutered when old enough.

He is currently on foster in South Wales but we home across the UK.
If you're interested in adopting Sleepy, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

He's so gorgeous! :001_tt1:

I love whippets, I hope he finds the perfect home he deserves soon! :001_tt1:


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Sleepy is still waiting for a home but he is now on foster in Hertfordshire - as always, we re home across the UK


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

AN UPDATE: He walks well on the lead and is doing well at learning recall. He is very friendly with other dogs and loves nothing better than to play with the dogs in his foster home. He loves all people he meets and travels well in the car.

He will make a very rewarding loyal pet. He is a bright little poppet who responds well to commands. In his fosterer's words, "He's an all round perfect little dog who needs to be settled with a loving family." Could you be that family?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

UPDATE:
Sleepy has been with us for two weeks now and is continuing to be a delight! He is coming along nicely. He is doing well off lead and loves other dogs. He`s spent the day with 2 dogs and 5 ten year old girls by the river being spoilt rotten and he is now very ...well sleepy


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now reserved


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now homed!


----------

